# color of wires that head to solenoid on transmission?



## camarocasanova (Sep 18, 2008)

I have found two prongs that are on the solenoid on the transmission. They are not hooked up but I have found a black and a blue wire hanging around down there. ??? Are these it?


----------



## camarocasanova (Sep 18, 2008)

thank God for the pontiac repair manual. The two prongs coming off the trans are for the kickdown and a smog thing that I don't need. The correct wire for the kickdown is black with an orange stripe, we're hooked in


----------

